# Army/Navy 2019:  Teufel Vs. Mara



## Marauder06 (Dec 14, 2019)

As many of you are no doubt aware due to @Teufel 's uber-weak meme game, the annual Army/Navy Game is now upon us.

Teufel is an Annapolis graduate and I taught at West Point for five years. We also happen to be good friends. There are many other West Point and Annapolis-affiliated members on the site as well.

Army has dominated in all of the years that mattered, and I expect that trend will continue. What I don't know yet is what the consequences should be for the losing side in this year's contest, and that's where we need your help.

"If Army wins and Navy loses, Teufel should have to..."

"If Navy wins and Army loses, marauder06 should have to..."  (<--- extremely unlikely scenario, but not completely out of the realm of possibility this year)


----------



## AWP (Dec 14, 2019)

The rest of the board right now...


----------



## Brill (Dec 14, 2019)

I fully expect this to quickly ?evolve/devolve? to NSFW.


----------



## AWP (Dec 14, 2019)

lindy said:


> I fully expect this to quickly ?evolve/devolve? to NSFW.



This better not turn out like Game of Thrones' last season...


----------



## Bambi (Dec 14, 2019)

Well, a simple wager would be loser has to wear the other persons branch on a shirt all day. However, I know there will be far better options from the SS community.


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 14, 2019)

Be vewy vewy careful... This could get vewy vewy innerestin'...



LL


----------



## Brill (Dec 14, 2019)

Bambi said:


> Well, a simple wager would be loser has to wear the other persons branch on a shirt all day.



True story: I was a PO2 temporarily attached the USS SEAHORSE (older Sturgeon class sub) and would wear the old gray Army PT shirt while...PT’ing underway. After a session, I tried to pass the CO in the passageway but he stopped me:

”If you wear that again on my boat, I’m kicking you off.”  Never wore it again...until I went over to a Dutch submarine.


----------



## Jaknight (Dec 14, 2019)

Loser wears a banana costume while singing the winner’s School Song in the style of an Opera singer


----------



## Teufel (Dec 14, 2019)

When do you get back to Hawaii? Will you be there in March?


----------



## Brill (Dec 14, 2019)

Teufel said:


> When do you get back to Hawaii? Will you be there in March?



@Marauder06

Fight! Fight! Fight!


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 14, 2019)

lindy said:


> @Marauder06
> 
> Fight! Fight! Fight!
> 
> View attachment 30785



Not sure they make one in Mara’s size, although the high water ankles (maybe knees?) would look damn funny.


----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 14, 2019)

Marauder06 said:


> As many of you are no doubt aware due to @Teufel 's uber-weak meme game, the annual Army/Navy Game is now upon us.
> 
> Teufel is an Annapolis graduate and I taught at West Point for five years. We also happen to be good friends. There are many other West Point and Annapolis-affiliated members on the site as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## x SF med (Dec 14, 2019)

The loser has to wear a diaper, carry a pacifier and paint his face the other team's colors and post a vid while singing the branch song of the winner.

Since Teufel is a Marine, Mara's in a world of hurt, he would have to sing both the Marine Hymn and Anchors Aweigh.  Just to make it fair Teufel should have to sing The Army Song (As the Caissons go Rolling and Blood upon the Risers)


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 14, 2019)

Just score a tie.  Because both schools taking Ls would require something else.

Also...nothing says Fraud, Waste, and Abus like this stupidity:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1205870693293993985


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 14, 2019)

Teufel said:


> When do you get back to Hawaii? Will you be there in March?




I'll be home right before Christmas, brother.  You coming over for dinner again?


----------



## Salt USMC (Dec 14, 2019)

Wholesome thread of the year!


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 14, 2019)

I'm just here for the amusement.


----------



## Teufel (Dec 14, 2019)

Marauder06 said:


> I'll be home right before Christmas, brother.  You coming over for dinner again?


I will probably be there in March, although I may have to fly there in January if someone wants an in-person briefing after KJUs Xmas present. We could always have the loser hold a sign or something.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 14, 2019)

#ArmyNavyPlayForSecond


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Kaldak (Dec 14, 2019)

My money is placed on Navy....don't fail me @Teufel 10.5

Sorry @Marauder06


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 14, 2019)

Oh who is that? The highest ranking enlisted guy?


Flex. Big. Flex. Chief Colon-Lopez, Chief to the Joint Chief of Staff.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 14, 2019)

Not looking good for Army this half. 

TD Navy!


----------



## Kheenbish (Dec 14, 2019)

Army always gets the best sponsors...


----------



## Locksteady (Dec 14, 2019)

Wrecked.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Dec 14, 2019)

I couldn't tell if I was watching ARMY or the Cowboys playing......


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 14, 2019)

CinC Trophy goes Navy.
Next year.


----------



## Teufel (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Teufel (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## AWP (Dec 14, 2019)

Next year we're starting this thread at least a week out. Mark your calendars.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 14, 2019)

Found this. Lol


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Brill (Dec 14, 2019)

AWP said:


> Next year we're starting this thread at least a week out. Mark your calendars.



Red 7, Red 7...hot route!  @Marauder06, will you go stand over there please?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 14, 2019)

Wonderful!





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=450682975615062


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Dec 15, 2019)

Yeah I cried hard during that ANTHEM.

 

I'm digging the new ARMY dress uniform.  All the Generals looked Bad A wearing them in the pregame.  Of course, @amlove21 is right......Chief Colon-Lopez kinda steals the show when hes around.....He has more awards then some Units do.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 15, 2019)

Ah, the circle game.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 16, 2019)

ThunderHorse said:


> Ah, the circle game.



Don't get me started on that.

Someone with a writing style similar to mine is writing a rant about this as we speak.  This is bullshit.  And the Academy grads and current professors who are throwing Annapolis middies and West Point cadets under the bus over this... well, let's just say I'm not a fan.


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 16, 2019)

Marauder06 said:


> Don't get me started on that.
> 
> Someone with a writing style similar to mine is writing a rant about this as we speak.  This is bullshit.  And the Academy grads and current professors who are throwing Annapolis middies and West Point cadets under the bus over this... well, let's just say I'm not a fan.



My sister texted me, wanted to know why it was OK for them to "be all racist."  She had no idea--NO idea--about that game.  Totally changed her perspective.


----------



## Box (Dec 16, 2019)

I recently fell through a black hole and my body spent almost an eternity twisted and stretched to a point a near destruction so I must have missed that point in the cosmic timeline when the circle game became racist.

I ask that everyone now join me in prayer:
Dear sweet 6 pound baby Jesus, cant even say a word yet - we lowly mortals of earth have been measured, we have been weighed, and we have absolutely been found wanting - please smite planet earth at your earliest convenience...
Amen


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 16, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> My sister texted me, wanted to know why it was OK for them to "be all racist."  She had no idea--NO idea--about that game.  Totally changed her perspective.



That's because most people simply believe what they are told to believe and never bother to read past the headline and get into some of these issues on their own.


----------



## Bambi (Dec 16, 2019)

I had friends and family post that article on Facebook asking that action be taken about these racist midshipmen and cadets. Santa, would ya replace the idiots with cute dogs this Christmas?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 16, 2019)

It is the job of leaders to provide top cover for their men/women over bullshit.  And the amount of academy grads out there calling it racist, that fucking know better, or are willing to say: it means something else now.  Makes me really disappointed.  Like, you're a failure now if you just want the book thrown at two kids who caught you looking.


----------



## Hungry_Dog (Dec 16, 2019)

Box said:


> I recently fell through a black hole and my body spent almost an eternity twisted and stretched to a point a near destruction so I must have missed that point in the cosmic timeline when the circle game became racist.



It is supposedly a troll from 4chan, the media took the bait, and now we are here.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 16, 2019)

Bambi said:


> I had friends and family post that article on Facebook asking that action be taken about these racist midshipmen and cadets. Santa, would ya replace the idiots with cute dogs this Christmas?


I asked everyone about the black female WP Seniors who sat for the anthem and gave the black power salute, crickets.
It's only racists if done by a white male.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 16, 2019)

Which WP seniors sat for the anthem?  I don’t recall hearing about that one.


----------



## Brill (Dec 16, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> My sister texted me, wanted to know why it was *OK* for them to "be all racist."  She had no idea--NO idea--about that game.  Totally changed her perspective.



I see what you did there.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 16, 2019)

Wait..."WP"...West Point?...or just maybe _WHITE POWER. _


----------



## Gunz (Dec 16, 2019)

Marauder06 said:


> Which WP seniors sat for the anthem?  I don’t recall hearing about that one.



@DA SWO, are you referring to this, sir?


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 16, 2019)

Gunz said:


> @DA SWO, are you referring to this, sir?
> 
> View attachment 30823


Yeah, I thought sat after the pic, but could be wrong.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 16, 2019)

Marauder06 said:


> Which WP seniors sat for the anthem?  I don’t recall hearing about that one.


That was a hoax.  It was a picture of the Navy Football team kneeling in prayer before the game...and then someone tried to say it was the Army Football team kneeling during the anthem.  

But the Old Corps Photo of the chicks with their black power fists is legit.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 18, 2019)

As discussed:



> "What makes more sense:  a bunch of cadets with promising careers ahead of them as military officers are secretly members of a racist, white supremacist cabal, but chose to throw secrecy to the wind and declare their proud extremism to the world on live, national television, because of what… Trump? Or they are just college students playing a circle game prank when presented with a high-profile venue?
> 
> Occam’s Razor strongly suggests the latter."



https://havokjournal.com/culture/yo...he-army-navy-circle-game-controversy-matters/


----------



## Box (Dec 18, 2019)

I like how the article says the alt-right co-opted it as a racist signal.

The alt-alt-very-alt LEFT are the ones thjat have co-opted shit into a meaning that suits their agenda.
To everyone BUT the perennially-offended-class of global citizens it is still just the circle game. 


...or hey, lets just let it mean whatever the habitually offended tell us it means


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 18, 2019)

Marauder06 said:


> As discussed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For me . . . the cadets should be punished.  But not for what people are screaming for.  For just acting like idiots on national TV.  Here's 20 penalty hours, see you later.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 20, 2019)

ThunderHorse said:


> For me . . . the cadets should be punished. But not for what people are screaming for. For just acting like idiots on national TV. Here's 20 penalty hours, see you later.


You got your wish....

Service Academies Find Cadets Were Playing ‘Circle Game’ and Not Making White-Power Hand Gesture During Army–Navy Game | National Review

_Buck added however that the academy is “disappointed by the immature behavior” of the midshipmen and is “fully committed to preparing young men and women to become professional officers of competence, character, and compassion in the U.S. Navy and Marine Corps.”

“In this case, we recognize there is more work to be done,” Buck said.

The cadets will likely be punished for engaging in the game during the event._


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 20, 2019)

Ok, ok, now that the "scandal" has been dealt with, let's get back to the original topic of this thread...

What's the loser gonna do... @Marauder06?



LL


----------



## Brill (Dec 20, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> What's the loser gonna do... @Marauder06?
> 
> 
> 
> LL



He made @Teufel look...twice.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Dec 20, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> Ok, ok, now that the "scandal" has been dealt with, let's get back to the original topic of this thread...
> 
> What's the loser gonna do... @Marauder06?
> 
> ...


Maybe Mara could make one of Teufel's favorite dishes the next time they link up for BBQ?


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 20, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> Ok, ok, now that the "scandal" has been dealt with, let's get back to the original topic of this thread...
> 
> *What's the loser gonna do*... @Marauder06?
> 
> ...


Return to their services academy and teach.....


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 21, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> Ok, ok, now that the "scandal" has been dealt with, let's get back to the original topic of this thread...
> 
> What's the loser gonna do... @Marauder06?
> 
> ...



Sorry, I suddenly have absolutely no idea what you're talking about.  Army/Navy game?  What "game" is this of which you speak?


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 21, 2019)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Maybe Mara could make one of Teufel's favorite dishes the next time they link up for BBQ?



@Teufel always cooks when he comes to visit.  True story.  Trust me, it's better that way.


----------

